# gorilla glass on this bad boy?



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

i haven't heard it anywhere some i'm thinking no.
Razr does i hear


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

hmm
http://androidcommunity.com/samsung...rola-droid-razr-superphone-shootout-20111019/
this site says it does....but I believe it also got wrong the processor that the Razr uses.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes the G-Nexus does have gorilla glass.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

xkingofgodzx said:


> Yes the G-Nexus does have gorilla glass.


This articles says that a Samsung official says it will be gorilla glass:

http://phandroid.com/2011/10/20/galaxy-nexus-vs-droid-razr/

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

rfranken said:


> hmm
> http://androidcommunity.com/samsung...rola-droid-razr-superphone-shootout-20111019/
> this site says it does....but I believe it also got wrong the processor that the Razr uses.


They (moto? Or at least somebody very official) had a listing with the wrong processor for a while so it's understandable that they (the blog) screwed it up.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorilla glass does not mean crap, so mad at them for glass on thunderbolt that can be easily scratched by fingernails. That glass was a joke compared to videos I saw online of people taking knives and keys to their screen. I can wanted something I didn't need a screen protector for.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

I think gorilla glass helps. I've shoved my unprotected DX in and out of my pocket and droppped it several times since july of 2010 and have not 1 single scratch of any size anywhere on it's glass.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorilla Glass and Pentile screen. I have no idea why they cheaped out with a pentile screen.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

csimo said:


> Gorilla Glass and Pentile screen. I have no idea why they cheaped out with a pentile screen.


What would you have preferred? A lower-resolution non-Pentile screen? 720p non-Pentile screens are not yet available, hence why they went with the Pentile one.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah that's the reason why they choose that screen cause they were able to make smaller pixalls plus it's suppose to be brighter like iPhone display and we all can agree that's a beautiful display and also more efficient on battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorilla glass - making sure at least one area of my phone is scratch free while the rest falls apart since '10.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> What would you have preferred? A lower-resolution non-Pentile screen? 720p non-Pentile screens are not yet available, hence why they went with the Pentile one.


The rezound will supposedly have a 720p screen but HTC usually does LCD, which should be a standard 3 bar. Or am I off in this reasoning?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

tbot said:


> The rezound will supposedly have a 720p screen but HTC usually does LCD, which should be a standard 3 bar. Or am I off in this reasoning?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Yeah but it isn't amoled. The non-pentile amoled screens of this resolution are not yet ready.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

\"Grnlantern79\" said:


> Gorilla glass does not mean crap, so mad at them for glass on thunderbolt that can be easily scratched by fingernails. That glass was a joke compared to videos I saw online of people taking knives and keys to their screen. I can wanted something I didn\'t need a screen protector for.


You must have gotten one without gorilla glass.







Mine didn\'t get a scratch while I didn\'t have a screen protector on it for months. Had to get a replacement because it would not get 3g at all and I stuck a ghost armor on that one because I like having them one for reasons other than preventing scratches. I like the feel plus it\'s a lot easier to wipe finger prints off.


----------



## gman8966 (Aug 19, 2011)

I've got a Droid charge and so does my fiancée and neither of us have any problems with the gorilla glass scratching or breaking and we don't use pointless screen protectors. I work in gear manufacturing so I'm around metal all day and no problems. This stuff is great. Don't worry about the gnexus.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So here's the thing with Gorilla Glass that not everybody understands. It is very hard but even the simplest of things - quartz crystals - can EASILY scratch it. But wait, you don't go around rubbing crystals on your phone, do you? Or do you? Most sand has an abundance of quartz crystals in it. Got a little bit of dirt on your hands? If so, there's probably some quartz in that. So if even a little sand/dirt rubs on the screen, that's almost guaranteed scratches, even on Gorilla Glass. Gorilla Glass approaches the hardness of quartz but it still falls behind by a bit.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the Charge, and still put Ghost Armor on the screen ... it's lifetime replacement and $15. $15 for a completely unscratchable screen vs even the unlikely chance of scratching it and having to replace it? ... I'll take the $15 option please.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

No Gorilla Glass, per this...

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/25/no-gorilla-glass-on-the-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw that...thats a pretty big bummer for me. I guess I will have to get a screen protector after all









Atleast until this new "fortified" glass they used is tested.

I have enjoyed not having any screen protectors on my phone, none of the screen protectors I have seen were as smooth or scratch resistant as the gorilla glass.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I was going to end up using a screen protector anyways. The thunderbolt has gorilla glass and my first phone got scratched to hell.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I've haven't had a screen protector on my Dinc for over a year and it doesn't have a singe scratch. It has a "hairline" crack in it that you can only see if you hold the phone in the light a certain way (its right under the search key so it doesn't bother me). But I don't think a screen protector would do a whole lot to protect it against cracks, maybe a little.

However I am sure there are other similar glass materials that are just as good as gorilla glass, but like I said I will get a screen protector til I get to test it out.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

This wont really stop me from getting the phone. I never heard this spec ever so if it did have it it would of been a surprise spec.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't care for gorilla glass. It doesn't matter one way or the other to me. My Thunderbolt's screen feels like plastic but it's supposed to be gorilla glass.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Dragontrail Glass.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

csimo said:


> Dragontrail Glass.


Are you just putting that out there? Or are you suggesting that the Gnex has Dragontrail Glass?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Unicorn glass

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

csimo said:


> Dragontrail Glass.


That stuff is insane. Apple should use that for the iPhone. I've seen more broken iPhone screens and backs than anything else.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope it's actually real look it up I hope it has some kind of scratch free.glass cause I hate ghost armor don't like the way it feels

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Brian said:


> I was going to end up using a screen protector anyways. The thunderbolt has gorilla glass and my first phone got scratched to hell.


I was wondering if it had Gorilla Glass. I let a friend see it for a brief second and he put it in his pocket and it got scratched all to hell. I'm thinking he had brimstone in his pocket as well as hot lava.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Are you just putting that out there? Or are you suggesting that the Gnex has Dragontrail Glass?


I never heard of the stuff before yesterday. I have a friend that develops for Google. He's the one that told me Gorilla Glass. I sent an email to him and asked him why he said that when it wasn't true. His reply was "Dragontrail Glass". Nothing more.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting.....


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Nope it's actually real look it up I hope it has some kind of scratch free.glass cause I hate ghost armor don't like the way it feels
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I don't think anybody was doubting if it was real or not, but we will love to see it on the G-nex


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Nope it's actually real look it up I hope it has some kind of scratch free.glass cause I hate ghost armor don't like the way it feels
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I put ghost armor over my gorilla glass. I think it makes it easier to slide your finger across the screen. Plus you can just wipe fingerprints right off.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

No gorilla glass per Corning:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/27/samsung-galaxy-nexus-confirmed-to-have-fortified-glass-not-go/


----------



## BilboTN (Jul 28, 2011)

Rumors are either Dragontrail or Corning Lotus glass.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

BilboTN said:


> Rumors are either Dragontrail or Corning Lotus glass.


i doubt it has Corning lotus glass because of Corning's twitter statement. the statement saying that it doesn't have gorilla glass only hurts Samsung (could help sway people to get other devices instead rather than waiting for instance), i think they'd be hesitant to say anything that would hurt Samsung if they were putting their glass on the Samsung device.

this is of course pure speculation


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I would guess it has something similar to GG. If people don't get this phone based on "Corning Gorilla Glass" they are better off getting an "Apple iPhone" anyways. It's Samsung, it's a Samsung screen. They'll protect it. Enough said.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

The Gorilla Glass on my Epic 4G has saved me multiple times. I honestly think this stuff could take a bullet.

sent from the bowels of the interwebz via Tapatalk Pro


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

If it has Dragontrail glass, then I am going to be a happy man. I saw a video when they debuted it of them hitting it with a hammer and trying to scratch the shit out of it with keys... It was awesome. Samsung has said that they used a fortified glass, just not which one. Dragontrail glass would make sense.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

A friend of mine who works @ Google (has nothing to do with Android) did some digging for me and he is hearing that the Galaxy Nexus does have Dragontail glass. Not guaranteeing it, but that's the word he is getting from the dev team who is responsible for the Gnex.

I really hope its true, since Dragontail glass is stronger than Gorilla glass, and is much clearer too.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Corning announced it's "Lotus" Glass the other day, which is another viable option considering Samsung and Corning's relationship. Definitely not saying it does, but it is another option. It would explain why they didn't announce the type of glass it had, considering Corning hadn't announced the glass themselves yet.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Corning announced it's "Lotus" Glass the other day, which is another viable option considering Samsung and Corning's relationship. Definitely not saying it does, but it is another option. It would explain why they didn't announce the type of glass it had, considering Corning hadn't announced the glass themselves yet.


I believe you have a typo here. You essentially said "Corning announced it IS Lotus" but i think you meant "Corning announced their Lotus".


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I believe you have a typo here. You essentially said "Corning announced it IS Lotus" but i think you meant "Corning announced their Lotus".


You leave my phone typing alone you!


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally don't care what kind of glass it is. I always use a screen protector no matter what.


----------

